# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Nhà Cung cấp web trọn gói và thiết kế website theo mẫu riêng cho doanh nghiệp kinh doanh ô tô, xe khách ở  Củ Chi, Hóc Môn, HCM &các tỉnh

## ctytontue

*CÔNG TY CÔNG NGHỆ TÔN TUỆ*39 Lương Hữu Khánh, Phường Phạm Ngũ Lão, Q1, TPHCM.Điện thoại : 08 8821 5656 - *DĐ : 0901 485 113* 
*CUNG ỨNG WEBSITE TRỌN GÓI VÀ THIẾT KẾ WEB THEO MẪU RIÊNG**WEB MỸ PHẨM - WEB XE TẢI - WEB TRƯỜNG HỌC**WEBSITE LUẬT SƯ - WEBSITE ĐỊA ỐC*


*WEBSITE TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO DOANH NGHIỆP KINH DOANH GARAGE XE*

- Mã đặt hàng: TTWEB - OTO681

- Giá trọn gói: 2.990.000VNĐ


Giao diện độc đáo, hài hòa mang đặc trưng riêng.Tính năng website đầy đủ, mang tính ứng dụng cao, phù hợp với từng doanh nghiệp.Tích hợp chức năng liên hệ giúp khách hàng thuận tiện gửi những yêu cầu, đóng góp ý kiến, ... đến doanh nghiệp nhằm tạo cầu nối giữa doanh nghiệp và khách hàng để tăng chất lượng dịch vụ và uy tín của doanh nghiệp.Đáp ứng được những quy chuẩn website quốc tế về mức độ bảo mật thông tin, tối ưu hóa thân thiện với các công cụ tìm kiếm…


*Chọn Tôn Tuệ Technology là đơn vị thiết kế web cho bạn để:*
Tiết kiệm tối đa chi phí và thời gian.web được tối ưu hóa toàn bộ theo chuẩn SEO.web được phát triển toàn diện nhất.Lượng truy cập tăng đều và ổn định.Tiếp cận nhanh nhiều visitors mới.Gia tăng nhận diện thương hiệu.Chia sẻ thông tin của trường nhanh chóng.​
*100% website tại Tôn Tuệ Technology đều có phiên bản Mobile:*
Website thân thiện với thiết bị di động cho phép khách hàng tiềm năng truy cập thông tin, sản phẩm và dịch vụ của công ty bạn bất cứ lúc nào, bất cứ nơi nào.Khả năng tiếp cận là chìa khóa thành công cho doanh nghiệp của bạn.

Phát triển bởi: Tôn Tuệ Technology.
Source web: Code tay bằng Php.
Bảo hành: 36 tháng.
_Khuyến mãi: Hosting và tên miền quốc tế (.com hoặc .net) năm đầu tiên._





*CÁC DỰ ÁN ĐÃ THỰC HIỆN:*
Website cho văn phòng luật sư.Website cho trường mẫu giáo, nhà trẻ.Website chuyên ngành nội thất, ngoại thất.Website chuyên ngành địa ốc, bất động sản.Website chuyên ngành bán lẻ đa ngành nghề.Website bán hàng cho ngành ô tô, xe tải, xe máy.Website chuyên ngành ẩm thực, nhà hàng, quán ăn.Website chuyên ngành điện tử, viễn thông, công nghệ.Website chuyên ngành du lịch, vé máy bay, dịch vụ vận tải.Website bán hàng cho shop thời trang, trang sức, mỹ phẩm.Website chuyên ngành khách sạn, nhà nghỉ, khu nghỉ dưỡng cao cấp.
*** Đặc biệt: Với kho giao diện hơn 200 mẫu website đa dạng nhất hiện nay!!!


Quý công ty có nhu cầu vui lòng gọi *08 8821 5656* hoặc *0901 485 113* để được tư vấn & chọn lựa sản phẩm phù hợp cho doanh nghiệp bạn. 




*TỔNG QUAN VỀ** TÔN TUỆ TECHNOLOGY*



*Lĩnh vực kinh doanh của  Tôn Tuệ Technology bao gồm:* 
Cung ứng web và thiết kế website cho doanh nghiệp.Cung cấp phần mềm quản lý tính công, tính lương và phần mềm quản lý nhân sự.Cung cấp phần mềm bán hàng cho shop mỹ phẩm, thời trang, shop tiện ích, ...Cung cấp phần mềm quản lý quán cafe, bida, quán ăn, nhà hàng, khách sạn, hotel, ...Cung cấp phần mềm quản lý hội viên, quản lý phòng tập gym, yoga, fitness, quản lý hội viên các câu lạc bộ, hội nhóm, ...Phân phối máy quét vân tay chính hãng *RONALD JACK* xuất xứ tại Malaysia.Phân phối camera giám sát thương hiệu bán chạy hàng đầu thế giới *HIKVISION*.Phân phối tổng đài điện thoại *ADSUN* nhãn hiệu số 1 của Việt Nam.Phân phối thiết bị định vị GPS chính hãng* ADSUN* tại Việt Nam.Cung cấp máy ghi âm, cạc ghi âm Tansonic, Zibosoft, Artech của Đài Loan.Phân phối và thi công hệ thống camera trọn gói cho gia đình, cửa hàng, văn phòng công ty, cở sở sản xuất, nhà xưởng, xí nghiệp, khu công nghiệp, đường phố, ...

*Song song đó Công ty Tôn Tuệ còn cung cấp các dịch vụ tiện ích cho doanh nghiệp như:*
Dịch vụ chăm sóc website.Dịch vụ đăng tin quảng cáo trên mạng.Dịch vụ quảng bá trên google, facebook, zalo, youtube, cốc cốc, ...Dịch vụ cấu hình camera quan sát xem qua mạng bằng điện thoại, internet, 3G, ...Dịch vụ xử lý sự cố mạng LAN, mạng máy tính, mạng không dây Wireless.Dịch vụ khắc phục sự cố camera quan sát, di dời camera, sửa đầu ghi hình camera.


*Đặc biệt*:  Công ty Tôn Tuệ chuyên viết phần mềm theo yêu cầu đặc trưng của từng công ty như: phần mềm chấm công, phần mềm tính lương, phần mềm nhân sự, phần mềm quản lý doanh nghiệp, phần mềm quản lý công việc trên internet, phần mềm quản lý hồ sơ, phần mềm kết nối và điều khiển thiết bị, phần mềm cân xe, ... với các tính năng và biểu mẫu đặc thù theo tiêu chuẩn của quý khách.



*ĐIỆN THOẠI BOOK SẢN PHẨM NHANH* : *08 8821 5656 - 0901 485 113*






Mọi chi tiết xin  liên lạc :

*TÔN TUỆ TECHNOLOGY*

39 Lương Hữu Khánh - P. Phạm Ngũ Lão - Quận 1 - TP.HCM

Tel : 08 8821 5656 - *Di động : 0901 485 113*





*(TÔN TUỆ TECHNOLOGY - ĐIỂM TỰA TIN CẬY CỦA DOANH NGHIỆP TRẺ)*



Chân thành cảm ơn quý công ty và các bạn đã dành thời gian đọc bài đăng của Tôn Tuệ Technology

Kính chúc quý doanh nghiệp và các bạn có nhiều may mắn và vạn sự tốt lành




*HOTLINE ĐẶT SẢN PHẨM NHANH* : *08 8821 5656 - 0901 485 113*





Tags: _Nhà Cung ứng website trọn gói và thiết kế web theo mẫu riêng cho công ty kinh doanh ô tô, xe khách khu vực Hóc Môn, Q12, HCM &các tỉnh_

----------

